# error 522



## masterjohn (22 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaye de me connecter sur un lien de site via google.
Je le fais tous les jours.

Ce matin j'ai un message" d'error 522" ???

Cela vient-il du serveur du site ou y a t'il une action à faire à mon niveau?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2014)

une banale recherche google te donne la raison !

par exemple là
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes

et si c'est cloudflare
là
https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-us/articles/200171906-Error-522


----------



## masterjohn (22 Novembre 2014)

Merci Pascal,

Il s'est quand même passé quelque chose:
avec FF et safari je n'avais pas la connexion.
Avec chrome je l'ai eu, mais peut-etre est-ce une coincidence avec le fait que le système venait juste de se réactiver? Qu'en penses-tu?

Ensuite que veut dire:

pour 522 : une connexion au serveur dépassée?

pour 523: une ressource bloquée par le proxy lui-même.

Cela dit si c'est trop technique je t efais grâce de l'explication


----------

